# Hauling freight trains with electric locomotives is now starting to happen



## GoneFishin (May 5, 2022)

Hauling freight trains with electric locomotives is now starting to happen

https://www.cbc.ca/news/science/freight-rail-electric-locomotives-1.6440766


----------



## Don M. (May 5, 2022)

Every little bit helps, but the bulk of goods will still be moved by the trucking companies, and these ridiculous fuel prices are going to continue to boost inflation and prices on nearly everything.


----------



## GoneFishin (May 5, 2022)

Don M. said:


> Every little bit helps, but the bulk of goods will still be moved by the trucking companies, and these *ridiculous fuel prices are going to continue to boost inflation and prices on nearly everything.*


Yep. Unfortunately that'll be the case for the time being.


----------



## FastTrax (May 8, 2022)

Well the Siemens Brightline/Sunrail marketing team ain't gonna like this. FEC's LNG engine program gonna be on the chopping block too. Let's throw AMTRAKS Intercity Service in the crapper too. I wonder how many shares Elon's gonna negotiate with Progressive Rail/Wabtec/Caterpillar towards his future cash purchase of North America.


----------



## Chet (May 8, 2022)

Electric energy isn't free energy. It has to come from somewhere. Are they just moving the source of the emissions? And what about generation capacity and the electrical grid capacity. It might just be a case of robbing Peter to pay Paul.


----------



## FastTrax (May 9, 2022)

www.latimes.com/california/story/2021-07-05/battery-powered-locomotives-zero-emission-train-future

www.wabteccorp.com/locomotive/alternative-fuel-locomotives/flxdrive

www.wabteccorp.com/media/466/download?inline

www.ge.com/news/reports/leading-charge-battery-electric-locomotives-pushing-us-freight-trains

www.up.com/media/releases/battery-electric-locomotive-nr-220128.htm

www.progressrail.com

www.facebook.com/progressrail/

www.instagram.com/explore/tags/progressrail/?hl=en

www.indeed.com/cmp/Progress-Rail

www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Progress-Rail-A-Caterpiller-Company-Reviews-E32794.htm

www.linkedin.com/company/progress-rail-services

www.progressrail.com/en/Segments/RollingStock/Locomotives/FreightLocomotives/SD70ACe-T4.html

www.progressrail.com/en/Company/News/PressReleases/BHPOrdersFourBatteryElectricLocomotivesForWAIORailNetwork.html

www.progressrail.com/en/Company/News/PressReleases/ProgressRailDevelopsBatterySwitcherInConjunctionWithVale.html

www.environmentalleader.com/2022/02/union-pacific-to-purchase-ten-battery-powered-locomotives-from-wabtec/

www.ecowatch.com/first-battery-powered-freight-train--2655046328.html

www.forbes.com/sites/alanohnsman/2022/03/01/the-new-frontier-in-electric-vehicles-trains-with-batteries-big-enough-to-power-small-towns/?sh=36dd945c1440

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progress_Rail

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Battery_electric_multiple_unit

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Electric_locomotive

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gas_turbine_locomotive

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diesel_locomotive

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam_locomotive


























https://www.youtube.com/c/ProgressRailEMD/featured


----------

